# anyone use a camelbak?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used an old ghetto one for years....good hydration = endurance = lots of laps. I wear it under my shell so it doesn't freeze up nor get caught on the lift. I fill it up about 2/3 water, no air...nice an squishy, never has it blown up even when turtling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I started using one about 2 seasons ago. I originally purchased one to stay hydrated but use more as a backpack. No more shoving things in all my pockets. I put everything in my pack and just ride. It also serves as a good back protector if you have enough stuff in it. It saved me a few times when landing on my back. Out of my group I'm probably one of the only ones that rides with one. I actually feel naked without riding with it LOL. Try one out you'll like it.

BTW I contemplated putting bear in the resovoir but the cleanup would be a pain. Also the resovoir is mega strong. What sold me was when I saw a demo of an employee jumping on a completely full reservoir without it popping


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

snowaddiction79 said:


> BTW I contemplated putting bear in the resovoir but the cleanup would be a pain.


I agree cleaning bear out of one of these would be hard but is it really big enough to get bear into? The one I was looking at is only 2L. I believe a bear is larger than that 

I was thinking of putting gatorade or water in it. Or maybe baby panda


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL hahaha thanks for spotting that I meant Beer LOL. Anyhow yeah I also thought about gatorade or any sports drink.

Oh and for reference I'm using the Hellion CamelBak Hellion > Hydration Packs > Backpacks - eBags which is much larger than the one you were looking at. I can hardly tell I'm wearing it while I'm riding even with the reservoir full.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i carry a small backpack all the time so never had a chance to use this... i just throw a bottle of gatorade in there with a bunch of energy bars =p


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Camelbaks are the way to go. I use the zoid, and have really loved it. CamelBak Zoid (Closeout) > Hydration Packs > Backpacks - eBags It has slightly more water capacity, and slightly less storage than the scorpion. It will hold keys, wallet, etc., and fits really flush to your body. The scorpion looks nice too, and either way it will be money well spent.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I hate to chime in and be the "Burton Brand whore" here, but this pack has served me well over the last year: 

Burton - AK 20L Pack (Roasted Brown Smoke Camo) - 6PM.com

Not that exact one, but its very similar. Has three pockets: One main large one, a zippered small one within the large one, and an outer pocket. The outer pocket is pretty water proof, and the large inner one only got water in it once when I didn't screw the tube in correctly 

I use the small pocket to carry my board lock and tissues, the large one to carry a small stick of rub-on wax, a screwdriver, snacks if I have any, and the outer pocket to carry extra gloves or a neck warmer.

It won't carry more than, say, a long sleeve T, folded, BUT the pack is very compact and light weight... its probably only 3" thick, and it carries my BOARD if I wanna hike backcountry!!

The only downside is that the water will freeze in the drinking tube, so after a few sips, just 'blow' back into the tube to clear the water out and you're good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone have this problem?
I got the snoblast, I believe. http://store.mpgear.com/ProductImages/camelbak/SnoBlast.jpg
And I used it for a few trips last year, except whenever I wore it, I felt like I had lost 2 years of experience lol. I would catch edges like I was 12, and eat shit all over the mountain.

I was thinking it's a weight issue? Because my weight would be centered behind me(left if you are looking downhill, riding regular). But I'm not quite sure. I wasn't as good as I am today, but I could hold myself on blacks. But when I strapped on that camelbak, which I freaking loved, I stumbled like an idiot all over the place lol .


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just make sure you put fresh water in it every day before going out(not the night before)..I tried a friends camelbak he bought on the mountain he filled the day before..and while the device was perfect the water from his new camel tasted like rubber because it had been in overnight and during the day. Im sure that goes away somewhat once its used a few times..


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the snoblast as well. Now I have a Skullcandy H2O Link. Keeps me hydrated and I can carry small snacks etc...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I use a Dakine pack that is similar to the Camelback's and I love it. Mine is super streamlined and has just enough space for essentials beyond the hyrdo pack like energy bars, board tool, extra gloves, liners, face mask etc. I do recomend that you get the neoprene sleeve to put over the tube for cold temperatures, because the water will freeze in the tube and render it useless. Also make sure you blow the water back to the liner and out of the tube even with the neoprene on it because it can still freeze.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are going backpack for your hydration reservoir don't bother buying one that does not have an insulated sleeve that the hose zips into. You'll still need a hose with insulation but with that and inside the sleeve of your backpack it won't freeze up. At least not in the conditions you typically experience in the lower 48. Blowing the water back sort of works. If the reservoir is full water typically pushes back up the tube. 
Osprey and BCA both make quality packs with insulated sleeves in their packs. I use a BCA Stash BC Rider for backcountry use. I have never had a problem with a frozen hose and have been out in temps that never got above 0 with some wind chill. Fargin' cold.

For resort riding, the Camelbak Zoids are hard to beat. They are slim profile and you can wear them under your jacket. With an insulated hose, they are unlikely to freeze when used like this. I have a Zoid (or snowangel I forget) that I use for resort riding. It is definitely a good way to stay hydrated. No need to hassle with a backpack unless you really want too.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I use a Dakine Heli-Pro backpack if i'm not into hitting up the lodge for lunch or I need to carry layering gear. When I have it on me you can use a water bladder and snake the hose through the shoulder strap where it zips out. it's also good for carrying beer on the hill if you don't want to draw attention to your drinking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

its good to stay hydrated. dont want to ruin a trip with that altitude sickness.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting one of these, but I'd like one to go under my jacket so the low profile pack sounds nice. Thanks!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i keep it ghetto and buy a gallon of springwater and leave at the top/bottom of the lift off to the side


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for all that responded. I will be getting one for Christmas and will let everyone know how it works out. If it's too big I will be returning it for the zoid and see if that's better. Thanks again for all your input and information!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to bump, but curious to hear your thoughts Cubllsu8338 if you got one.

I particularly like all of these sites selling 2007 and 2008 Camelbak Zoids for 5-10 dollars less than the 09 model.

I wonder if theres any real difference between the old and new? Maybe better padding? Looks like more zippers? Lol..


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I guess this topic is pretty old, but I thought rather then posting something new I'd put it here. I noticed some of you said that wearing a Camelbak throws you off. I have been wearing one ever since I started snowboarding... perhaps this is my problem with not being able to ride proper? I don't know my boyfriend doesn't seem to have any problem with it, just me. We both bought new Camelbak's this year this is mine: 








Now I'm worried about putting stuff in it based on what I read here. What do you think? Do I just fail or would it actually make a difference?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

NghtSkyyStarz said:


> Well I guess this topic is pretty old, but I thought rather then posting something new I'd put it here. I noticed some of you said that wearing a Camelbak throws you off. I have been wearing one ever since I started snowboarding... perhaps this is my problem with not being able to ride proper? I don't know my boyfriend doesn't seem to have any problem with it, just me. We both bought new Camelbak's this year this is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure it would make a difference, ive never boarded with a camelback but last year i brought a small backpack with a couple beers and tried two runs with it on and it made a world of a difference. the little added weight definitely threw me off


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Sorry to bump, but curious to hear your thoughts Cubllsu8338 if you got one.
> 
> I particularly like all of these sites selling 2007 and 2008 Camelbak Zoids for 5-10 dollars less than the 09 model.
> 
> I wonder if theres any real difference between the old and new? Maybe better padding? Looks like more zippers? Lol..



Sorry if this is too late, but when someone recently posted I figured I would answer yours from January. 

*Camelbak Scorpion* (Camelbak Hydration Packs - Black / Silver) :
70 oz. OMEGA™ HydroTanium Reservoir
Low-profile, slim design doesn't interfere with lift
Helmet carry loop for stashing your helmet while hiking or during transport
Refill easily throughout day with external fillport access
MP3 Pocket with headphone port
Organizer keeps tools within reach
Dimensions: 17.5"x11.5"x5"
Cargo: 275 cu in.
Weight: Empty: 1.17 lbs Filled: 5.43 lbs
Costs more than Zoid

*Camelbak Zoid* (Camelbak Hydration Packs - Black) :
OMEGA™ HydroTanium™ Reservoir
Refill easily throughout the day with external fillport access
Low-Profile design can be worn over or under a jacket
Secure pocket with organizer holds keys, cash, and trail map
Insulated Therminator™ harness and hand warmer pocket helps keep water from freezing
Capacity: 72 oz.
Cargo: 122 Cu. In.
Dimensions: 14.25"x8.25"x2"
Costs less than Scorpion


I have the Scorpion version and like it. You can fit a good amount of stuff in the front bottom pocket and the top pocket is padded. I don't always use it but when I do it gets the job done and has never given me a problem.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

NghtSkyyStarz said:


> Well I guess this topic is pretty old, but I thought rather then posting something new I'd put it here. I noticed some of you said that wearing a Camelbak throws you off. I have been wearing one ever since I started snowboarding... perhaps this is my problem with not being able to ride proper? I don't know my boyfriend doesn't seem to have any problem with it, just me. We both bought new Camelbak's this year this is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to wear a backpack like that every day full of stuff. That would feel weird and throw me off although I am sure you get used to it. Backcountry you wear a pack but most people don't do that every day (the ones that do are lucky). As killclimbz stated, a Zoid is the best for every day resort riding. I like my Scorpion because I can throw a little more into it when riding with my girlfriend. But like I said it is bigger and so I don't always wear it


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

sometimes i use my mountain bike camelbak as its small
other times i have used the bladder inside my dakine rucksack


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I see that I contributed to this thread last year, giving props to the Zoid. I mostly stand by that, but you have to be mindful of the flow valve attached to the mouth piece on Camelbaks. It's a bit of a design flaw, in that when it's set to flow, it's all flush with the tubing and mouthpiece. When it's set to inhibit to flow (where you would keep it while riding) it sticks out like a hook, just waiting to get caught on something. Unbeknownst to me mine got pulled out during my first run on an amazing powder day last year, and the tube was down the front of my jacket. I didn't realize until I was on the lift that I'd unloaded 72oz of water down my crotch.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

buggravy said:


> I see that I contributed to this thread last year, giving props to the Zoid. I mostly stand by that, but you have to be mindful of the flow valve attached to the mouth piece on Camelbaks. It's a bit of a design flaw, in that when it's set to flow, it's all flush with the tubing and mouthpiece. When it's set to inhibit to flow (where you would keep it while riding) it sticks out like a hook, just waiting to get caught on something. Unbeknownst to me mine got pulled out during my first run on an amazing powder day last year, and the tube was down the front of my jacket. I didn't realize until I was on the lift that I'd unloaded 72oz of water down my crotch.


I don't know if this is true for any of the mentioned CamelBaks but I bought one a few years back during a Blowout Sale that Any Mountain was having that has a "Safety Cap" that caps over the mouthpiece to protect it from debris, getting knocked out of place, etc. For the most part, the cap works well but just like buggravy mentioned, it can be knocked off (mouthpiece included) with a swift knock of the arm, fist, etc. when landing hard or what have you.

To prevent that, I "thread" the water tube through the chest strap on the backpack. Overall, I really like the backpack and am glad that I purchased it, but it isn't always comfortable to wear while riding so I don't use it all the time.



bakesale said:


> it's also good for carrying beer on the hill if you don't want to draw attention to your drinking.


I like to enjoy an alcoholic beverage or three before (and during ) my mountain runs. Beer, being one of my favorite of these beverages, would be an obvious choice, however I have yet to fill the CamelBak with the Moron's Juice.

My question to you, does the beer not get all foamy and di-carbonated whilst riding? In other words, how do you keep the beer from tasting flat and nasty by the end of the run? This is also on the assumption that you are putting the beer in the water reservoir, not just carrying bottles or cans inside the backpack's pockets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I guess I'll let ya'll know how it works. My previous Camelbak was much smaller, it was the original one they put out. The reason for buying a backpack/water combo was because some places like Steamboat I don't like to go all the way down to the base because its too flat. So there's a couple things I like to keep with me but maybe not wear all day like a beanie or my neck gator. Anywho, like I said, I'll guess I'll figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Zoid, its great. I use it quite a lot when i go out...great way of staying hydrated to really get the most out of your day..

I usually throw lunch in it, as well as a snack or two like some granola bars i can quickly grab in if im stuck in a chair line and eat... as well as my phone/car keys etc so i dont have to worry about them falling out of my pockets...you'd be surprise(maybe not) how much longer you can go when your constantly eating/drinking little bits throughout the day.

This year im going to use it to store my iPhone to GPS track my runs...

You need to be careful getting larger backpacks, some resorts wont let you get on certain lifts if your bags are too big. I see people that look like their hauling an entire family picnic in a climbing bag get on the lift..they take up two seats on a quad...people arent happy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh def. I have no plans of packing a change of clothes and three pairs of shoes! I was in the military, I pack light. Don't plan on having much more then the things I mentioned before and maybe the things you mentioned.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

I've seen a guy do a rail with a camelbak he slipped on it landed on his camelbak and the screw driver stabbed into his back a couple of centimetres into him .I don't bother my pockets in my pants or jacket have big enough pockets for most drinks under 800 mls. I usually drink 3 a day plus i can have anything i like instead of just plain plastic tasting fluids


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, my first CB I had the problem of rubbery taste in my water when I first used it because I didn't know they make tablets to clean them with. Once I cleaned it with a tablet it was fine and taste free. That sounds horrible about the screwdriver in the back! Geez!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your supposed to use the tablets...or just leave water in it any time your storing it...

Water sucks up all the taste after the first few times...just empty it and put in new water before you go to the mountain...

Ive thought about putting some gatorade or something in ..although they say nothing but water...but what could gatorade do? Or maybe some Koolaid lol..just wash it out when you get back ..


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new pack... Prolly gonna snag the 100oz Camelbak Omega Hydrotanium Resevoir.

I've heard the problem with gatorade and such is the inevitable stickyness and collection of goo down the road.... I have no clue though as I've never owned a CB before


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a SIMS BC backpack w/ a bladder built into the back of the backpack against the back as not to freeze ( a lot of "backs" in 1 sentence ha)

I have put many a liquid in this thing and have found that the easiest way to clean it if you put anything other than water in it, is to just let it soak in the sink in warm water for a few hours. I usually let it soak in a soapy mixture after getting back to the lodge, go take a shower get settled in then drain the sink and soak it in clean water....Next day: quick rinse, FILL 'er up and go ride again!

btw I love how the tube in mine comes down the shoulder strap...is zippered closed and b/c of body heat and the protection of the shoulder strap I haven't had freezing problems yet.

hope this helps


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

NghtSkyyStarz said:


> Well I guess this topic is pretty old, but I thought rather then posting something new I'd put it here. I noticed some of you said that wearing a Camelbak throws you off. I have been wearing one ever since I started snowboarding... perhaps this is my problem with not being able to ride proper? I don't know my boyfriend doesn't seem to have any problem with it, just me. We both bought new Camelbak's this year this is mine:
> 
> Now I'm worried about putting stuff in it based on what I read here. What do you think? Do I just fail or would it actually make a difference?


I think as long as your pack is strapped nicely and not flap around, it should just be something that you can get use to...


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

High Sierra makes nice hydration back packs too and they are a bit cheaper than camel back...


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

I use the camelbak menace because of its compact size. I'm 5' 8" so it fits me perfectly without being bulky. I usually have extra goggles and lunch packed while never feeling like it's too bulky or moving around too much. It was only 50 bucks here in NJ at Campmor. It never froze on me because of the insulation. I usually fill it with gatorade or vitamin water and it's awesome. The only problem is that I have to take a leak pretty often. So if you are going to use a backpack, check out the camelbak's.
menace - CamelBak.com


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea staying hydrated comes at the expense of havign to piss quite a lot..

Luckily out here there are quite a out of the way places to pull off and relieve yourself 

With my Zoid on and the harness snug but not super tight it doesnt effect my riding at all..hell its only 72 oz of water when completely full...


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a camelback and a dakine helipack with a built in water storage, which leaks though. I have run into a few crazy people with theirs filled with rum on the slopes, haha.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My roommate and his buddies designate one person per day to carry the camelbak. They fill it with (and I quote) special "Mountain Margarita" which they start to sip about an hour or two into the day. They ski, though.

I bought a dakine backpack and tried keeping a plastic bottle of powerade in the back. The top of the bottle completely obliterated on one of my more spectacular busts. I'm debating getting a drink bladder for the next time I go.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I use the CamelBak Void too and love the thing.
I really don't even notice wearing it at all, doesn't affect me when I am on a lift, and the insulated hose, combined with packing the hose itself into the shoulder strap is great.

It's also small enough that on really cold days, I can wear it under my jacket.

Overall, I swear by the thing. Keeps me going way longer then my other riding mates.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> My problem with it is getting and sitting on a chairlift. I would end up slinging it around to the side and it really was a neusance. I still have mine and do bring it along particularly for the waterpak but honestly its always in the way for me


Really?! cause i'm thinking of getting one


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well maybe its me but...yea its a pain in the ass:laugh: I mean I like the hydro kit thats cool and I find that most things I would keep in it, I can keep on me in my jacket and pants.
> 
> Now If I were riding BC then I would take it mostly for the hydro and to hold my shovel and other gear. At that point u want one absolutely. But for resort riding naaaa I can do without it. U can spend your money on better things like an extra pair of goggles


I hear u.. point taken
I'll prolly still pick one up.. lol


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw my two cents in.

I use a camelback and love it. It's super low profile and fits perfectly under my jacket. I have to lean forward a bit on the lift chair, but not so much that it bothers me.

I'd highly recommend getting one. The last thing you want is to get dehydrated on the hill. It can lead to muscle pain or cramps and you can even get weak or dizzy if you go too long without water. And most people don't even realize they are dehydrated until it's pretty bad. With a camelback, you can just keep sipping every time you jump on the lift and you'll never wear out from dehydration.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If your going to get one in all honesty i'd get one of the smaller ones..Zoid at the largest(assumign theres anything smaller)...i can see how people would have problems with some of the ones people are posting here..they are more like backpacks that have water bladders. The zoid is pretty much all just a container for the bladder and a few smallish pockets you can barely fit a pair of goggles into, or afew smaller things.

I mean i am not large by any means...5'6 and 135...the thing even full of water is very sleak ..i can easily put it under my jacket and nobody would ever know i had it on.

In fact i do it on purpose most of the time because it makes it easier to get on and off the lifts for me...
I've never really had any difficulty with it, only that i tend to drink a lot when i have it and usually need to refill it atleast once...

O and Flick..respond to PM's ffs! ;d


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> If your going to get one in all honesty i'd get one of the smaller ones..Zoid at the largest(assumign theres anything smaller)...i can see how people would have problems with some of the ones people are posting here..they are more like backpacks that have water bladders. The zoid is pretty much all just a container for the bladder and a few smallish pockets you can barely fit a pair of goggles into, or afew smaller things.
> 
> I mean i am not large by any means...5'6 and 135...the thing even full of water is very sleak ..i can easily put it under my jacket and nobody would ever know i had it on.
> 
> ...


Yea, I wouldn't get anything bigger than the Zoid & I'd most likely wear it under my jacket..


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Scorpion which is one size larger than the Zoid. For resort riding the Zoid would definitely be best. Scorpion is decent, little bigger but I always have my girlfriend with me so I need that little extra space


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I have the Scorpion which is one size larger than the Zoid. For resort riding the Zoid would definitely be best. Scorpion is decent, little bigger but I always have my girlfriend with me so I need that little extra space


Hmmmm.. I thought that the Scorpion was actually smaller than the Zoid..
Not just the size of the reservoir but the actual size of the pack


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope. If you look back a page or two I put the dimensions of each one up. Scorpion is bigger. Scroll back a page or two to see actual numbers


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool.. goood looks


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i personally love my camel back. Although I've never used it for boarding because I didn't take care of it and it got moldy(?), i used to bike with it all the time and I remember having a couple rough spills ending up on my back and it always came out of the spills better than I did


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

Camelbak's are awesome when you snowboard!

Although my line freezes up so I devised a diluted 80% water/20% alcohol. It tastes horrible, doesn't get you buzzed, but keeps me hydrated. It works like Gatorade before they went commercial (based on reaedings from their history, early versions tasted horrible).

So far, vodka is the only one that works. Mead freezes.

Go high proof or go home, I guess.


----------

